# My "tundra" passed away on sunday 3/7/10



## GARYTGDT (Mar 8, 2010)

Feel devastated! Was strong & healthy until friday afternoon! Tumor burst on his spleen! Made surgery very well friday night into saturday when i saw him! The vets said i could take him home but wanted him to be observed one more night! Sunday came & complications set in! I love him so much! Not a way to introduce myself as a new member on this site! Need to vent! Gary from loxahatchee,fl


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss, nothing prepares us for the loss of our much beloved friends.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Poor Tundra! I'm sorry for your loss, remember the good times and you will see your faithful companion again some day


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. How old was Tundra?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Im sorry about your dog.


----------



## GARYTGDT (Mar 8, 2010)

*Thank you for your condolences!*

Tundra was 10 years and 5 months old!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Tundra. 

The sudden death of our GSD Klaus is what brought us to this site as well. The folks and info around here have been a ton of help.

Welcome, Gary.


----------

